

Next gen mapping visualization - juliang
http://www.c3technologies.com/en_democlips.php

======
anigbrowl
I'm sold, good find. I wonder waht the costs and hosting requirements are
like? You'd think this would be a no-brainer for both municipalities and
chambers of commerce. The imagery is great for consumers but I can see the 3d
models being useful for everything from traffic simulations to real estate
development. It's like Google Earth on crack.

<http://www.c3technologies.com/en_demo.php> for demos (plugin must be
installed) The 3d is a little ropey when you zoom all the way in and set the
view angle very flat. Things like cars and trees sort of rise out of the
ground as if they were hills...and that sounds much worse than it is. I'm
amazed. Now if you used these 3d heightmaps as correlation data for some 3d
analysis of streetview images we'd be in James Bond territory.

Also <http://www.c3technologies.com/en_documentation.php?id=1>

~~~
ankhmoop
It looks great, but unfortunately, the plugin is Windows only (and I'd never
install a random plugin anyway), and the Java-based demo won't work either
since I just turned Java off
([http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/code/macosx/CVE-2008-5353.2009...](http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/code/macosx/CVE-2008-5353.20090519.html))

~~~
delano
It works in Safari 4 with Java off.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Are you confusing the video with the live, interactive demo? You need Windows
or Java for the latter, as far as I can tell.

~~~
delano
Indeed I am! I didn't realize there was an interactive demo. Thanks for
clarifying.

------
theblackbox
I learned a little about the Stereoptics (doubt that's a word) that are used
for this type of model construction in my AI degree. What I found pretty awe
inspiring, and awash with potential, was the project Flikr are engaged in.
They compute 3d models of popular landmarks and sight-seeing destinations
using the varied photos from all angles that are uploaded to their servers. I
always figured that this, along with something akin to what this Swedish
company (or if anyone saw the Chinese one that was on HN a while back,
complete with billboards!?) would be the next generation development platform
for games and who knows what!

~~~
abecedarius
You mean stereopsis?

~~~
theblackbox
yes, in essence but I'm not sure the word suffices? From what I can infer,
that is a noun, and that wouldn't follow as the correct usage.

"I learned a little about the Stereopsis that are used for this type of model
construction in my AI degree."

That, to my mind, doesn't make sense. Whereas the "stereoptics" involved in
the _process_ of "stereopsis" seems to fit my Universal Grammar Function (with
equal measures of disdain and honour for Chomsky).

Dunno, I'm an anally retentive grammar nazi, this can be easily evidenced by
my overt use of the "quotation" "marks" around "my" words..... it's a serious
mental condition, people!

EDIT: Wikipedia doesn't seem to agree with me, though

------
juliang
This is amazing. State of the art from what I can see.

